# Lakers



## up12zzbet (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I was just wondering why some of the latest games of Lakers, they are always losing, what do you think they're lacking?


----------



## booktheselosers (Mar 3, 2013)

Team chemistry.  Remember when Dallas beat Miami?  It was the first year with the big three for Miami and they had the better team, but Dallas had been playing together much longer.  Lakers will get it together.  All you have to do is make the playoffs.  Seeding is really a non factor


----------



## Mark.McNallen (Apr 13, 2013)

They started to get it later this season... Until Kobe was injured in last nights game.. Sad to say but he carried the whole team this far and now he's out right before the playoffs. With him I would said they might have a small chance, Kobe plays best under this pressure.. But it looks like he's out now, maybe for good.


----------



## masonw161 (May 3, 2013)

Mark.McNallen said:
			
		

> They started to get it later this season... Until Kobe was injured in last nights game.. Sad to say but he carried the whole team this far and now he's out right before the playoffs. With him I would said they might have a small chance, Kobe plays best under this pressure.. But it looks like he's out now, maybe for good.


Certainly not a good situation for LA mate, not looking good for them. 
At his age, with the injury, that might be the end of the black Mamba  :cry:


----------



## AsiaMan (May 17, 2013)

As for the latest update the Los Angeles Lakers was eliminated in the play offs and the San Antonio Spurs beat them in 4 - 0 standing.


----------

